# My Marmite R33...



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

well,

I finally got all the parts I'd collected put on the car...

Those who were at the NW meet yesterday got to see it in the flesh - and the LED conversion.

None of these are my pics as I haven't got round to taking any yet.























































Marmite, love it or hate it. lol

I really like it but the misses doesn't like the new Do-Luck Type2 spoiler.


Matt.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks very nice Matt....well looking from the back of the car, it looks weird, like it does not belong there, but from the front it look very good imo  
And now that you have the nissan lights installed, then you can sell me those other Bi-Xenon lights hehe


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks nice. I like it too. Not sur about the look of the spoiler from the rear, but from the side it looks great. 

congrats.:squintdan


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that looks great matt, love the look of it.. one of the best look R33's around:bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Looks nice. I like it too. Not sur about the look of the spoiler from the rear, but from the side it looks great.
> 
> congrats.:squintdan


I'll take a better photo of the spoiler from the rear, the only pic from the rear above is at an strange angle.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Seeing as it is a nice day, just popped out and took these...























































Also installed a wide angle reverse cam with night sight;



















Matt.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Photo's dont do this car justice , I saw this in the flesh the other day and it looks awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Much better with the new pictures, it fits the car now. well imo.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome!!! :bowdown1: 

Good to see the Diffuser fits so perfectly with the rear bumper too, Matt!

Miguel


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Newera said:


> Awesome!!! :bowdown1:
> 
> Good to see the Diffuser fits so perfectly with the rear bumper too, Matt!
> 
> Miguel


Thanks Miguel,

The side pieces had to be modified but TS said it would fit and it did.:bowdown1: 

Also, thanks again to you, Charlie and Steve for sorting the diffuser and spoiler out for me.

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Those rims are perfect for this R33. Looks really impressive overall


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Well all I can say is that it looks realy :thumbsup: with all the parts on as it all comes together to make a beautiful car btw love the wheels and the wing


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

A very nice looking 33 !! Nice work. I too am not sure about the rear spoiler. need to see it in the flesh.

Nice work!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the TS rear diffuser especially fitted to different bumpers. 
I like it more now than before. Only thing I'am not sure on is the carbon boot lid, they look to rounded because they are made to sit flush. But still think its one of the nicest gtr33's


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I've been waiting for Brooksie to rear his bald head in this thread to have a word about the issue with the wheel to arch gap ratio but he's turned to mush recently what with buying some v8 kitcar/broken driveway ornament with piss poor offset wheels...

Anyway yeh, stunning machine but it could do with having some 15mm spacers all round


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing stuff, looks different the usual R33s and that's a good thing:bowdown1:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks amazing, all the carbon bits look sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

matt j said:


> Seeing as it is a nice day, just popped out and took these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been a nice day, I see you got the air con on full chat. Like I already said in the NW meet thread, very nice 33 Matt


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

is that dash real carbon?

car looks fab.

Simon


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Lovely looking 33 you have there.

But............

The rear spoiler looks like a balding mans throw over hair do.........or it maybe just me


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on a unique looking 33:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

sideways.taff said:


> I've been waiting for Brooksie to rear his bald head in this thread to have a word about the issue with the wheel to arch gap ratio but he's turned to mush recently what with buying some v8 kitcar/broken driveway ornament with piss poor offset wheels...
> 
> Anyway yeh, stunning machine but it could do with having some 15mm spacers all round


I'm waiting on some 20mm ones.
They didn't arrive when they were supposed to :chuckle: 

Thanks for all the comments guys, much appreciated, even the negative ones.

I knew it wouldn't be to everyones taste and had reservations on the spoiler myself but now it's on I really do like it. The pictures don't really do the car justice and a lot of people have changed their minds once seeing it in the flesh.

Matt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Simonh said:


> is that dash real carbon?
> 
> car looks fab.
> 
> Simon


It's the Nismo carbon-effect dash Simon.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Marmite....I LOVE Marmite....also love your GTR, very nice!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

matt j said:


> I'm waiting on some 20mm ones.
> They didn't arrive when they were supposed to :chuckle:


hehe, good work, it'll just give it that final touch and give it that menacing stance the car deserves.:smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I'm sorry but that aerofoil is chav-tastic full-on hideous. The whole thing is a mess, but that areofoil... uke:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent stuff Matt:thumbsup: 
The straight-on rear view does make the wing look reeeeeally wide, but from all other angles it looks sweet. Congrats on taking your own path!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I dont like to be rude about other peoples cars as long as they like em thats all that matters ,just not at all for my tastes.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

vennuth said:


> I'm sorry but that aerofoil is chav-tastic full-on hideous. *The whole thing is a mess,* but that areofoil... uke:





vennuths ex said:


> I would just like you all to know that i happen to think *Vennuth is the nicest bloke to ever walk the planet*.
> *He can be a real sweety at times and you should all see him in the same light as i do.* I love Rob, as a friend and he has helped me through alot of rough times, i respect him a hell of a lot.
> Really i have just posted this with all the love in the world so you all know how much of a nice bloke he is.
> He knows his stuff about cars and im greatful, as now i know more about cars than most men would.
> ...


I'm just not feeling the love...

Maybe that was one of your non-sweety times Rob. LMFAO

Each to their own :thumbsup:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

matt j said:


> It's the Nismo carbon-effect dash Simon.


that explains it - I wondered how they had done so well with the detail 

Simon


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

:smokin: :smokin: front looks brilliant, back is sumfink that would probably grow on me.....


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*R33 GTR..........*

Hi Matt, truly stunning motor! Amazing! From an ex m.o.t tester point of view, does the rear wing not get attention from the cops? In the m.o.t hand book it states that there should be no sharp edges, I know that what the cops think and what the m.o.t people think are worlds apart I just thought I would bring it to you attention incase you bump into them!!!!

Top motor! T-man.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

look very nice, personally I like the do-luck spoiler but show the misses she say it looks waired. woman!!


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

very nice, like the spolier, and the cam. i was thinking of having a front and rear cam installed linked to a video screen with zoom, could come in handy ;-)
but i dont know much about technology with cams....

thumbs up for the car


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

t-man said:


> Hi Matt, truly stunning motor! Amazing! From an ex m.o.t tester point of view, does the rear wing not get attention from the cops? In the m.o.t hand book it states that there should be no sharp edges, I know that what the cops think and what the m.o.t people think are worlds apart I just thought I would bring it to you attention incase you bump into them!!!!
> 
> Top motor! T-man.


Hi T-Man it got a little attention from the local police, especially when I popped in for a brew.

Not sure about the sharp edges or about how far in/out they sit from the body in honesty but nothing has been said yet - it's no wider any of the others available, it just sits much lower and further back.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Matt j

More carbon's on it's way to you tonight! :thumbsup: 

Miguel


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel Shush!  

People will think I have a carbon addiction or something :nervous: 

Thanks again for your/Matty's assistance :bowdown1:


----------

